# New battery reccomendations



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi can anybody reccomend a make of battery for the engine battery on my X2/50 2.3cc . My original battery seems to have given up the ghost after 3 1/2 years, I would not replace it with one of the same make.

Regards Tim


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Give unipart a go i think they still have a life time warranty but havnt bought one for a while.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What make is it and why not please.

cabby


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

I dont know the make as I have not removed it from the van yet. I would not buy another battery of the same make that only lasted 3 1/2 years, I think a brand new battery should last longer than that. Do you have a suggestion for a replacement?

Regards Tim


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just had mine done today at the garage. £100. Have no idea what make. If it lasts 3-4 years I dont think thats too bad. its only just over the price of a tank of fuel.


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Bosch or Varta Silver are worth looking at.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Costco are very good for Bosch. If you're not a member ask around as there'll be someone you know who is.


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

I would recommend Varta batteries, I big believer in spending more rather than less for an engine battery.

Phil


----------



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

timofleeds said:


> Hi can anybody reccomend a make of battery for the engine battery on my X2/50 2.3cc . My original battery seems to have given up the ghost after 3 1/2 years, I would not replace it with one of the same make.
> 
> Regards Tim


Hi Tim,
I run a W/Shop of 24 vehicles,
3 1/2 years is about average for a battery. We have replaced batterys at 2 years. General rule is, you get what you pay for. 
(Buy cheap, buy twice).
Regards,
Paul.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

timofleeds said:


> I dont know the make as I have not removed it from the van yet. I would not buy another battery of the same make that only lasted 3 1/2 years, I think a brand new battery should last longer than that. Do you have a suggestion for a replacement?
> 
> Regards Tim


It probably has! The van may have been 1st registered three and a half years ago, but by the time the battery is made, gets to Fiat, the chassis is made and goes to a compound, gets to the motorhome builder, that builds the van that goes into a compound, that goes to the dealer and then is chosen at Christmas for the 1st of March delivery/plate....Well you can see the point can't you?

Also you have no idea of the history of the battery before you took delivery so yet another factor to consider.

Eddie


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Then i worked for a dealer (many moons ago) I spent a lot of time jump starting motorhomes, not a lot of time fitting new batteries !!

Phil


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, I guess I was maybee expecting too much from the battery, I think I will check out Varta as several have mentioned the same make.

Regards |Tim


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Have a look at this makes for some interesting reading.
http://www.adac.de/infotestrat/test...010.aspx?ComponentId=54228&SourcePageId=31968
It is in German but Google translate will get the message for you.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Surprise! coincidentally my battery failed to start my holiday on time Saturday morning  It was a 4/5 yr old Bosch 90AH.
A quick trip to Costco sorted me out with a 100AH Bosch silverline with 4yr warranty a tad under £100


----------

